# Please help! Schubert's piano sonata in a minor D784



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

The 1st movement is Allegro giusto or adagio giusto??? I found an "Adagio giusto" in one of recordings of the work, but everywhere else I look I see the 1st mvt as an "Allegro giusto". I was in the library yesterday but I didn't have time to look at the Critical Edition of Schubert's works, which is the most reliable. 
If you have it, or if you have something equally reliable, please, please tell what the 1st mvt has as a tempo indication!!!!

Thanks.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

It seems to be Allegro [giusto].

http://imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/2/27/IMSLP00356-Franz_Schubert_-_Piano_Sonata_in_a__D_784.pdf
http://allmusic.com/cg/amg.dll?p=amg&sql=42:54406~T2

Considering that only one out of so many sources says it is Adagio, I think it's reasonable to conclude that it's incorrect.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

It is indeed Allegro giusto. How could there be an Adagio giusto? I just didn't have the score and the tempo of the 1st mvt is indeed slow at the beginning. So, having come across this source where the mvt was indicated "Adagio giusto" (!) I naturally assumed that the first 3 notes are quarter and not half notes.

Thanks for the links. Just now I found out about the scores which are public domain!!!


----------

